# Remy HVH250-90-SOM Electric Vehicle Motor 210kW-pk 200-700V 300A



## Jafshari (May 3, 2021)

Hello,
I am looking for two PMSM motors similar spec to HVH250-90-SOM for study project.
I am designing the controller for the motor.
The motors are connected as follow:









The battery voltage in the range of 450V to 700V.
I don`t have any cooling system to cool down the two motors on my bench.
What is your recommendation to cool down the motor? or if you also sell the cooling system.
Thank you


----------



## thomasmcook (Mar 22, 2014)

.


----------



## AkramSlim (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm gonna answer your first question.There's another Borg Warner motor in the serie HVH250 with similar specs to the HVH250-090SOM. It's the motor HVH250-115SOM with a continuous power of 60 kW. There're also the motors YASA P400R and the Danfoss motor EM-PMI250 with a continuous power of 60 and 80 kW, respectively. That's all I can remember.


----------



## Megane (11 mo ago)

Do you have any HVH250-090 left in stock?


----------

